# Cayenne has beautiful hips



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so excited I took Cayenne to the vets to start her testing today. Our vet is also a breeder and very experienced. She if anything she tends to be a bit conservative in her estimations of hips. She thought Betty Jo and Jenny's hips would be good and they turned out excellent.

I asked her for her opinion of them and she thought they were beautiful. She thought they would be at least good!!! She thought her elbows looked good too!! I'm so very excited!!! I can't wait to get the official word for OFA. I hope the rest of her testing goes as well. Here are the xrays of her hips and elbows

I'm also including a few pics I took of her today. She is such a sweet girl.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's one of my favorites, I love all the pictures of her and her exploits; so pretty!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's on my "favorites" list too! Such a pretty girl! Inside AND out!!!!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WHOOOOOT! You KNOW I am doing the dance of joy! So happy to be getting this behind us, and so happy the hips and elbows were able to be done without sedation. My opinion is, we have another OFA Excellent coming up. Give her a steak for supper tonight!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations! I just love that photo of Cayenne with her pretty green Christmas bow. :beauty: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Didn't know they do X-rays like that without sedation. Do they just tell the dog to "take a deep breath and hold still"? :smile:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not sure how Deb's vet did Cayenne's, but when we had Quincy's done the vet had a huge, deep foam trough with a big V cut out of the entire center, from one end to the other. They put the dog up in it, lay them down and flip them onto their back. Quincy would not relax enough for them to manipulate his legs so they called me in to talk to him. Once I was in the room touching him, he just relaxed and they did what they needed to do. His came back OFA Excellent, so there was no movement ruining the picture. It was clear as a bell.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Woohooooooooo!!!!!! Wonderful news!!! And she looks fabulous!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Great news! She looks like a mature poodle with her haircut. She looks great but i miss those pics of the big red fluffy, puffy, poodle puppy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is wonderful. You also have great clear pictures for the OFA. Beautiful from the inside out just the way we like them.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone we are so excited. We have more good news today I took her to have her eyes cerfed and they are great. I can't wait for the rest of her testing to get done and back


----------

